# Unexpected game cam pics



## simprk (Aug 12, 2009)

Just wanted to see some unusual or unexpected pictures from everyone's game cameras. I'm not sure if this ones been done yet, but I always look at the posts with game pix in the title. Here's one I got last year.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

tough night


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Didnt like your corn apparently..

Charlie


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

funny.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

This is in the Navasota river bottom near Bryan/College Station, miles away from the nearest road. He's heading north.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

whats that old saying never **** where you eat?


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Keeping with the coyote them... caught these guys in the act back back in 2006. He looks pretty happy, her.. not so much...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Wild Animal...*

Here is a wild animal caught on our game cam... looks to be a 4 pt. :spineyes:


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Put a camera outside the fence of the camp house to see what came out after hours. Think this one is a little deformed. :spineyes:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

strange things happen in them woods. :rotfl:


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

First a **** put the "cherry on top" then the javi couldn't get enough!


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I had an awesome one I deleted. The place I hunted last year allowed prison guards to work their tracking dogs offseason. They would release prisoners, give them a two hour head start, and then track them. 

I check my camera one day and there is a picture of two convicts shoulder to shoulder posing in front of my camera like they were best buds on Spring Break at South Padre. It was really funny and I messed up deleting it.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I always get a few pictures of northbound visitors.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Lat22*

LOL, You gotta build a bigger feed pen if you want to keep the Illegal Aliens out. Seriously(and I ain't raggin on you) could a whitetail buck fit in that pen?


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Not meaning to highjack, but Illegals on a Game Cam is so common a photo capture that the term Border Security is laughable. Maybe there ought to be a "my most memorable interaction with illegals at the huntin camp" thread?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Just breastfeeding The Kids*

This sow decided to breastfeed her kids on cam.


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Caught this guy last year in my mock scrape, guess he didn't like the deer smell...


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

These are some cool pics, the only thing I have pics of is some cow utters and some bulls ballz.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Here are a few!*

Here are a couple from one of our cams! I think that she got tired of the *****!


----------



## rmf92hunt (Jun 23, 2005)

I think hes too far away.....


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

LAT 22- it appears you have a feeder in their path, I bet you didn't see very many deer there with all the human scent.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

here's one we got a couple of years ago...2 bucks jumping at the same time, one out of the feeder pen, the other out of the pasture and into our other...pretty cool...


----------



## woodsman08 (Dec 17, 2009)

What are you looking at?


----------

